# Mal with missing foot (A'tim?)



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

I saw a video of an awesome Mal missing a foot and still rocking during protection.

Who was the dog and what's the story?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_olcUF5Tl8


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks! Anyone know the story behind this dog?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ben Colbert said:


> Thanks! Anyone know the story behind this dog?


His name is tri-pod I think its a "lame" name


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Oh this is too funny, I hope the owner got 25% off when he bought the dog


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Oh this is too funny, I hope the owner got 25% off when he bought the dog


It's a custom Baden dog, they cut one leg off to reduce the radar signature.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It's a custom Baden dog, they cut one leg off to reduce the radar signature.



They better cut some weight if they want to reduce anything!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

The dog with three legs is A'tims father (Rakky or Uvito). He lost a leg after a training accident from what I was told. Or are you talking about A'tim himself? He did have a foot bandaged, but I dont know why.
Im sure Martine will set it straight.


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice video, I'm sure he was a special dog.
I've heard him called either U'Vito, Rakky, or Ricky.
Like Chris said, I've been told he was A'Tim's father, so Martine should be able to tell you more about him.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It's a custom Baden dog, they cut one leg off to reduce the radar signature.


 
Oh if thats the case it should cost 50% more


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Derek Milliken said:


> I've heard him called either U'Vito, Rakky, or Ricky.


So if the three legged dog is called U'vito, what would you call a dog with no legs?






It doesn't' matter, he isn't coming anyway


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Maybe if you had smaller dogs with no legs and bite training you could wear them with a shoulder strap like a duffle bag. If a bad guy jumped you he would get bit and cops could throw them at the bad guys. And maybe it could be like a fashion thing for women?


----------



## Danny Craig (Dec 19, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_olcUF5Tl8


The footage in that clip was actually shot by a friend of mine (Bob Schneider) when we were in Belgium. That's me helping the decoy up when his chair starts to collapse. We visited that club outside of Antwerp in 2003 to see this dog because I was picking up a puppy out of him. His call name was Rik. He, as mentioned earlier, had lost his leg as a result of a training injury. I was told that he never titled in BR because they never could get him to out reliably. He was used as a stud dog after his injury. When I saw him off the field he was social and good with other dogs. He ran with another male GSD dog that was training in BR.
To this day, that dog is the most impressive biting dog I've ever witnessed. His back skull was as big as a Rottweiler's.
The pup I brought home from him was a female. I titled her to SchH1 and then retired her and let her be a pet. I never bred her and she's now spayed.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Danny Craig said:


> The footage in that clip was actually shot by a friend of mine (Bob Schneider) when we were in Belgium. That's me helping the decoy up when his chair starts to collapse. We visited that club outside of Antwerp in 2003 to see this dog because I was picking up a puppy out of him. His call name was Rik. He, as mentioned earlier, had lost his leg as a result of a training injury. I was told that he never titled in BR because they never could get him to out reliably. He was used as a stud dog after his injury. When I saw him off the field he was social and good with other dogs. He ran with another male GSD dog that was training in BR.
> To this day, that dog is the most impressive biting dog I've ever witnessed. His back skull was as big as a Rottweiler's.
> The pup I brought home from him was a female. I titled her to SchH1 and then retired her and let her be a pet. I never bred her and she's now spayed.


You didnt like the female? What was on the mothers line?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I know I've told the story of Jake, or as I affectionately referred to him; Tripod. He had his right rear leg removed due to cancer. I didn't want to pay for it (7 year old dog etc) but the vet got angry with me and did it at his expense. After surgery and rehab period, I put the dog through a standard certification. He passed with flying colors. The only adjustment made, and the dog actually did it himself, he was an aggressive response dog. He found it it uncomfortable to scratch balanced on one rear leg. When he responded, he sat, then scratched from a sitting position. 

I always said it would make a good Master Card commercial; Surgery, $3,000. the look on a druggies face when busted by a three-legged dog - -- Priceless.

DFrost


----------



## Danny Craig (Dec 19, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> You didnt like the female? What was on the mothers line?


Assi vom unteren Niederrhein IPO3
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/1873/Assi-vom-unteren-Niederrhein
Very nice female. Big and strong like a male. I saw her in person in Belgium and she was special.

Actually I love the female out of Rik. She was big (85#) and strong and had huge, calm grips. But she wasn't my best female and I think the dog should be pretty special if it's going to be bred. I wouldn't be too quick to put it on her dam. We have two other dogs, one female, one male in our club that are out of Assi and they are two of the best dogs I've ever seen. Honestly, I think Rik (the three-legged NVBK dog) produced a couple of (maybe one) super dog(s) but, sometimes, you can be the most awesome dog in the world and produce only so so.

At our club we have:

Bico van de Berlex-Hoeve SchH3, IPO3
(Zico van de Berlex-Hoeve IPO3 x Assi vom unteren Niederrhein IPO3)

Chomsky van de Berlex-Hoeve SchH1
(Uvito (Rik) x Assi vom unteren Niederrhein IPO3) 

Darka van de Berlex-Hoeve SchH3, IPO3, FH
(A'Tim BR1x Assi vom unteren Niederrhein IPO3) 

Of these three dogs I'd say that Bico and Darka are breed quality but not Chomsky.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Danny Craig said:


> Assi vom unteren Niederrhein IPO3
> http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/1873/Assi-vom-unteren-Niederrhein
> Very nice female. Big and strong like a male. I saw her in person in Belgium and she was special.
> 
> ...


I have seen quite a few Zico offspring here. Some okay ones, some not okay. Very slow to mature, sometimes showing zero interest in a decoy until 9 months of age then they would tend to come out. Spoke to Bert and he said the exact same thing we had seen as typical Zico kids. 
At the moment we have a very nice Zico daughter at our club.


----------

